# neon snowboard pants



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

chaseb8 said:


> I am looking for some really bright, solid neon snowboarding pants. Color isn't really a big deal. I've been searching around different websites, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Anyone have any ideas?


I know grenade makes a bright jacket. I'm assuming they have pants to match.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

airblaster, or sessions tj schnieder signature. but i'd really suggest you wait till next season, neon 80's is going to be really big next year, I have insiders.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

you should get pink ones


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

appreciate it.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

2 days ago there were a bunch on WM, although many were women's sizes...I think there was 1 that was in guys.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

check out special blend, they got alot of neon stuff.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

oh god im not looking forward to this blinding array of fluro gear forecasted for next season


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Can I ask why do you want bright neon pants?
----------edit------------

Oh I just noticed this thread is old as shit, the odds are that already bailed on that idea :laugh: :laugh:


----------

